# All thats wrong with the hobby



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

just saw this over on kingsnake, as the title says this is a perfect example of whats wrong in the modern day hobby.
Very Sad
2 men face rat, reptile breeding cruelty charges


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

al stotton said:


> just saw this over on kingsnake, as the title says this is a perfect example of whats wrong in the modern day hobby.
> Very Sad
> 2 men face rat, reptile breeding cruelty charges


Al, that is shocking, sick even.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh great now PETA can tar all of these places with the same brush. I hope these guys get made an example of though and people understand that its not representitive of the hobby as a whole.


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Wasn't that the one that they have a video on youtube showing it all someone posted it up the other day I think


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh God! :gasp:


----------



## Lennymonaghan (Jun 17, 2013)

Absolutely horrific


----------



## Lennymonaghan (Jun 17, 2013)

Just seen the video made by PETA. Terrible definetly not for the sensitive


----------



## Evolution si (Aug 3, 2013)

Terrible. Hope they get a suitable sentence


----------



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

Disgusting


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

This is the difference however between "normal" people like us & :censor:holes at PETA, we can see this is wrong & needs to be addressed but know not to tar everybody with the same brush


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

all i can say is, i hope they rot.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

A sad state of affairs. It's a shame that the one can put back the whole hobby for the rest. It's not just reptiles though, it's seen in too many animal 'industries'. It's also seen in too many folks homes as well sadly.


----------

